# هذا رابط به المجموعة الكاملة لخلاصات كتب المدير ورجل الأعمال



## mostafa elkadi (28 فبراير 2008)

هذا رابط به المجموعة الكاملة لخلاصات كتب المدير ورجل الأعمال
http://www.4shared.com/file/33442478...7f/______.html
و هذه صورة توضح مكان ملف مضغوط يمكن ان تنزل منه المجموعة كاملة



على الاخ الفاضل الزميل صاحب الموضوع ان يكون قد حصل على اذن كتابي من الناشر, وله كل الشكر


----------



## bolbol (29 فبراير 2008)

اللينك به خطأ يا أخي 
راجع اللينك


----------



## م أحمد نبيل (3 مارس 2008)

اخي اتوقع ان الخطأ هو نقلك لرابط صفحة الرفع على الربيد شير
وفي المقابل يجب عليك رفع روابط التنزيل نفسها لكل ملف 

هذا ما اتوقعه

وعلى كل لك منا جزيل الشكر على محاولة الفائدة


----------



## mostafa elkadi (3 مارس 2008)

http://www.4shared.com/file/33442478/6c16057f/______.html


----------



## تامرالمصرى (4 مارس 2008)

شكرا جارى تنزيل الملفات


----------



## ngmjtc (4 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خير عزيزي مصطفى

بحق كنت ابحث عن هذه السلسلة فلك جزيل الشكر على توفيرها

.... جاري التنزيل.................​


----------



## ابراهيم حمد (5 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## وحيدة (5 مارس 2008)

مشكور أخي على هالمجهود الرائع وأتمنى لك التوفيق
تحياتي 
أسامة وحيدة


----------



## mhmdmkrm (9 مارس 2008)

مجهود رائع و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mostafa elkadi (25 مارس 2008)

انا لم احصل علي أذن كتابي فانا قد وجدتها علي موقع ال4 شير و انزلت الرابط للناس للاستفادة و انا لا اري عيب في ذلك مادام الناشر قبل ان يضعها علي هذا الموقع العام


----------



## Amin Sorour (25 مارس 2008)

mostafa elkadi قال:


> هذا رابط به المجموعة الكاملة لخلاصات كتب المدير ورجل الأعمال
> http://www.4shared.com/file/33442478...7f/______.html
> و هذه صورة توضح مكان ملف مضغوط يمكن ان تنزل منه المجموعة كاملة
> 
> ...



جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي فعلا كتب و خلاصات قيمه جدا


----------



## omshazly (30 مارس 2008)

مجهود رائع و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## badreco_73 (5 أبريل 2008)

شكرا على المجهود و جارى التنزيل


----------



## ابو حفص (1 مارس 2009)

الملف المرفق غير صالح الرجاء اعادة تحميله


----------



## mustafasas (2 مارس 2009)

The file link that you requested is not valid 
نرجو اعادة رفع الرابط مرة اخري و شكرا


----------



## محمد رحيم (2 مارس 2009)

شكراً اخى تامر المصرى وربنا يمحو كل سيئاتك ويبدلها حسنات انت وكل عضو فاعل فى هذا الملتقى الجميل


----------



## raad75 (14 مارس 2009)

The file link that you requested is not valid 
نرجو اعادة رفع الرابط مرة اخري و شكرا


----------



## بومحكم (15 مارس 2009)

الرجاء اعادة الرفع لان الملف غير موجود الان


----------



## tarekms45 (16 مارس 2009)

الرجاء اعادة الرفع مرة اخرى و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## fathydraz (16 مارس 2009)

الرجاء اعادة الرفع مرة اخرى و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عاطف المتعلم (21 مارس 2009)

*نرجو اعادة رفع الرابط مرة اخري و شكرا*


----------



## alaa eldin farag (21 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء نرجو اعادة رفع الرابط مرة اخري و شكرا


----------



## mostafa elkadi (25 مارس 2009)

معلش يا جماعة انا مشغول شويا و مش فاكر الرابط كان ايه و لكن اوعدكم انه في اقرب فرصة ممكنة سواف ارفع لكم الملفات و جزاكم الله خيرا انا اسف و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## هشام القباطي (28 مارس 2009)

ممكن الرابط لو سمحت
الاخوة الذين قد انزلوا الملفات الرجاء اعادت رفعها


----------



## خالد قدورة (3 مايو 2009)

ارجو اعادة رفع الملف ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## السيف الاخضر (2 يوليو 2009)

الرابط مفقود! اتمنى اعادة وضعه من جديد 

رجاء 

بارك الله بكم


----------



## heshamtaher (15 يوليو 2009)

الرجاء من الأخوة الذين استطاعوا تحميل هذة الملفات رفعها مرة اخرى على أى موقع وارسال اللينكات و شكرا


----------



## المهندس خلدون (4 مارس 2010)

في موقع 4 شير وجدت رسالة أن رابط الملف المطلوب غير صالح فأرجو إعادة التنزيل


----------



## ahmed elsyd (13 أغسطس 2010)

الخلاصات المطلوبة فى الموقع

http://www.4shared.com/file/2F30nR2U/____.htm


----------



## ahmed elsyd (13 أغسطس 2010)

وهذا الرابط بة كتب اكثر
http://www.4shared.com/file/LZiphAaD/___.htm


----------



## emoeng (22 يوليو 2011)

الروابط لا تعمل برجاء رفع الملفات ثانية 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Jamal (23 يوليو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## محمد بيومى طه (25 يوليو 2011)

الروابط لا تعمل برجاء اعادة رفعها
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mostafa elkadi (25 يوليو 2011)

إن شاء الله عما قريب سوف اوفيكم بالرابط


----------



## mostafa elkadi (25 يوليو 2011)

هذا هو الرابط ولكن ليس للمجموعة بالكامل نظرا لصعوبة التحميل
http://www.4shared.com/folder/IglauoRJ/_online.html


----------



## sharkfish77 (16 فبراير 2013)

تم حزف الملفات برجاء إعادة رفعها


----------



## nofal (17 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------

